# Skunk sleeping spots



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Where do your skunks bed down of a day/night?

Ours now has a place in the cupboard under the sink. He seemd to gravitate there and of course the door is easy for him to open.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Various places around the house (but with nine that is to be expected). Fred and Bluebell have the most 'des-res' with a purpose built skunk den in the bottom of our built in wardrobe, with their own 'skunk-flap'. The rest make do with various boxes and travel crates around the house, though Blossom prefers to den down alone in the dirty laundry basket at the moment.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Various places around the house (but with *nine *that is to be expected). Fred and Bluebell have the most 'des-res' with a purpose built skunk den in the bottom of our built in wardrobe, with their own 'skunk-flap'. The rest make do with various boxes and travel crates around the house, though Blossom prefers to den down alone in the dirty laundry basket at the moment.


Whoa that's a lot.


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

mine goes back into her cat carrier with top took off in the dog cage and snuggles her blanket of her littertray yes its clean b4 any1 says she not go init ifits not lol


----------



## sashcan (Sep 17, 2009)

mine has a single quilt and he drags it where ever he wants to sleep which is usually under my bed:lol2:


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

a pet skunk????? wow.what if it gets scared?......


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

evileye said:


> a pet skunk????? wow.what if it gets scared?......


it usually stomps and runs off :lol2:

angel and siku in the bottom of my bed, under the bed or under the radiators or in my pile of teddies 

kaimi an havoc in fleecey blankets usually in their cages or under the sofas or in front of the fire or under the radiators ...........where ever suits them lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

In their kennel,filled with straw if they are outside, behind the sofa if they are in, with their fleecy blanket....and anything else they have pinched:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> In their kennel,filled with straw if they are outside, behind the sofa if they are in, with their fleecy blanket....and anything else they have pinched:whistling2:


 
lol like socks and jumpers and towels :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They just love anything soft dont they lol, I've even caught Tinkerbell lugging the doormat along before now:flrt: and nicking the tea towels off the bar on the cooker:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> They just love anything soft dont they lol, I've even caught Tinkerbell lugging the doormat along before now:flrt: and nicking the tea towels off the bar on the cooker:flrt:


lol yeah i left my porch door open an kaimi an hav were trying to move my doormat too :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

evileye said:


> a pet skunk????? wow.what if it gets scared?......



Well, he would perhaps stamp his 2 front paws in unison before buggering off at high speed.

He's a fast one.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

mine sleeps in his soft house in the cupboard or will randomly sleep on a hard floor!? funny lil things
stu


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine has one of those cat igloo things behind the door in the bathroom, and when i venture into the bathroom in the mornings he takes himself off into my bed!!! 
Has been in my bed on the cold nights recently but he relocated back to the bathroom now the heating is on!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

On my knee, next to me in bed or just in bed if its in the day, although she tends to stay awake in the day and sleeps at night in the bed with me. If its a warm hot room and day though she will stretch out at far as she can and lie on the cold lyno flooring.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

My girl has just decided she doesnt like the fab plush bed i have made her and now sleeps under our large tort table. She shares a downstairs bedroom with our dogs of a night and its a nightmare. i keep putting newspaper down for the dogs to do their business on and she takes them to den with. I have tried putting blankets under there but she throws them out and even tried clean newspaper but yuck she likes it once the dogs have been. She stinks and im at a loss how many times i can bath her!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> My girl has just decided she doesnt like the fab plush bed i have made her and now sleeps under our large tort table. She shares a downstairs bedroom with our dogs of a night and its a nightmare. i keep putting newspaper down for the dogs to do their business on and she takes them to den with. I have tried putting blankets under there but she throws them out and even tried clean newspaper but yuck she likes it once the dogs have been. She stinks and im at a loss how many times i can bath her!


 
LOL nooooooo newspaper is so much more fun its warmer and it makes a pwetty noise when you move it about lol 

they are the same with carrier bags too lol


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mackenzie sleeps in his own crate at night, but he has tried to make his sleeping area by my dressing table, under a chair. I am being mean every night and chase him around and insist he has to go back to his crate. I don;t know how long I can do that though. He also tried to go into one of my tortoises table and sleep with the tortoises. I think that's because of the top soil he likes. :whistling2: He has worked out how to get onto my bed already, he tried to lie down but I put my foot down he is not allowed to stay in my bed when I am in. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> My girl has just decided she doesnt like the fab plush bed i have made her and now sleeps under our large tort table. She shares a downstairs bedroom with our dogs of a night and its a nightmare. i keep putting newspaper down for the dogs to do their business on and she takes them to den with. I have tried putting blankets under there but she throws them out and even tried clean newspaper but yuck she likes it once the dogs have been. She stinks and im at a loss how many times i can bath her!


Mine nicked my house rabbit's newspaper too. I put them down in my house rabbit's crate for the rabbit to go for toilet, but Mack kept taking them into his crate. :bash:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Various places around the house (but with nine that is to be expected). Fred and Bluebell have the most 'des-res' with a purpose built skunk den in the bottom of our built in wardrobe, with their own 'skunk-flap'. The rest make do with various boxes and travel crates around the house, though Blossom prefers to den down alone in the dirty laundry basket at the moment.


Here is said skunk flap


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Ours liked the cat's bed. The cat wasn't too pleased.


----------



## fordf350camper (Nov 7, 2009)

Are they house trained ?????????????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what do you as in house trained ?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

fordf350camper said:


> Are they house trained ?????????????


 if you mean litter trained then yes they can be although mine likes to have two! 1 for poos 1 for wees! i no... i have a very posh skunk:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> if you mean litter trained then yes they can be although mine likes to have two! 1 for poos 1 for wees! i no... i have a very posh skunk:lol2:


LOL i have a few litter trays about and they tend to do the same pee in one then plod to the next and dump in it :lol2:

though i have a couple also that just wont entertain the litter tray so follow them round with bog roll and a disinfectant spray :lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yes same here on days that he doesnt want to be posh he usualy pushes the litter tray out of the way and poos next to it on the floor!!! lucky i have wood flooring, if i didnt god nows what the floor would be like as its had all manner of animals on it lol
stu


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> yes same here on days that he doesnt want to be posh he usualy pushes the litter tray out of the way and poos next to it on the floor!!! lucky i have wood flooring, if i didnt god nows what the floor would be like as its had all manner of animals on it lol
> stu


Oh yes lol i did used to have carpets :gasp::whistling2:

they came up in the summer lol was a flipping nightmare its so much easier to clean up now that i have wooden floors wipe over and mop :lol2::lol2:


----------

